# Help Cape Hatteras



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I dont know if you guys and gals come to Cape Hatteras or not but I ask that you contact your senators and representative and ask them to support Bipartisan efforts of Hagan, Burr, and Walter Jones for more access at Cape Hatteras. 
http://outerbanksvoice.com/2011/02/0...o-access-plan/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

ya can't click on the link


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> ya can't click on the link


http://outerbanksvoice.com/2011/02/01/hagan-burr-and-jones-seek-changes-to-access-plan/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thank you.


----------

